# 07 on new shape ducato hubs on old shape wheels ?



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,
does anybody know if the fiat ducato hub caps from new shape cab 07 on fit the wheels on the old shape 06 models
as what to tidy wheels up and they look ok


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*fiat*

Hi dave, what size wheels are you, i have very good set of 4 with red fiat badge, i am putting them on ebay, i will take £40 ppap. or mine are 16ins i had them on my 05 ducato, you may have to extend the valve, thanks Eddie.


----------

